# Easy Goose Call



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

For those of us that want a good sounding call but don't have the time and or energy to practice a whole lot, what is a good call as far as ease of use and good sound.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Winglock Derlin or Walnut


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I learned on a Tim Grounds Super Mag which are really good but RNT Goosezilla and the Echo are also really sweet


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Big River flute, very easy, get the one with the tape.

I know a lot of guys on here like the high doller calls but for those that cant afford them big river works great.

Ive had mine about 5 years and ive tried some others more $$$ and went back. I carry a couple different ones, the BR flute carries but if u learn how to use it it can be a really good call.

the guys i hunt with think im pretty good with it!

Whatever call u go with practice practice practice! :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yep, go with a big river flute, they are very easy to blow for beginners and it's what I'd highly recommend for a beginner, as you learn that, you can start on a short reed which is different from a flute and takes some practice, but once you get it down, it sure sounds sweeeeeeet.

So my advice would be the big river, or any kind of flute goose call

Tator


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Time is one thing because to become truely proficient at calling one must PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE, and PRACTICE some more. Not having the energy is being lazy IMHO. Listen to what others say on the subject pertaining to a call one can start off with that is both easy to blow while learning the notes, yet inexpensive. There are tons of videos as well as internet articles on learning to call with a short reed. I started off with a Foiles Meatgrinder, and I must admit it took me several months to get the hang of it. This was some nine months ago. I now practice nearly every day from one to two hours. Yes, I have the time and energy to do this, while you might not, being very dedicated to what I feel one must achieve -- REALISM. I now have a Grounds Half Breed, Saunders Traffic, and Foiles Straight Meat Honker, and it is interesting practicing with all these different calls. My advice is to get yourself a call and just plain get with it practicing every chance you get.

Ima870man


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Tator said:


> So my advice would be the big river, or any kind of flute goose call
> 
> Tator


I agree. You can get many sounds out of them. Also a good consideration is a Sean Mann Eastern Shoreman. You can get the pricey wood or the plastic version. I have a plastic one and my 4 year old daughter is sounding pretty good with it. The way its looking she will be doing all the calling when I take her out this season.

Also a bit more picey but Paul Kinyon and Doc Hull make some nice flute style calls.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

PC-1...then maybe a flute.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

gotta to agree with Big River!! I got one sitting here thats in Advantage camo you can have, PM me if you want it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte, if you want to sound good right away get a flute ( I have one if you want to try it), if you want a short reed that is cheap and sounds pretty decent and is easy to blow, try the Goosezilla. I think it is only about $20 and sounds decent, even with me blowing it!!!! 

You and I aren't ever going to sound like Zach, Tyler, and Jed but at least we don't think we do like old Ron the Con!!!!!! :rollin: :wink:


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

E-caller


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

the ZINK poylcarb power maximus, and power clucker are very good and only about $30.


----------



## poganski5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Give freestyle calls a try their easy blowing and is one of the best short reeds on the market, check em out at www.callgeese.com, or pm and i can help you out.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has said forget the shortreeds. I have an old Olt 800 that anyone can blow with no practice and bring in geese. My son has a cheap Haydel's Canada Honker and he kills geese! Get the basics down and then put the time in to learn how to blow a shortreed. Jim


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

also a foiles meatgrinder would be a pretty nice call for anyone....begginer novice or "pro"


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

www.shellcreekgamecalls.com

Alex


----------



## walleye killer (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.gandervalleycalls.com/

I have an acrylic and it is great but I have also heard great things about the delrin. Mark is a top notch guy to boot. He will tune however you like, which is good for a beginner. You know it is easy to blow if even I sound decent on one :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

FH,
I have a Feather Duster if you want to try it out.
Jim


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The easy goose call in our group is the flag..... :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> The easy goose call in our group is the flag..... :lol:


 :lol: Yeah and no one will tell you to shut up and it really takes very little practice. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> also a foiles meatgrinder would be a pretty nice call for anyone....begginer novice or "pro"


 uke:

Sorry I just threw up a little in my mouth. You know what I have been a Tim Grounds guy for a long time. I have been all over this site talking about how great they are. Then I finally tried out a feather duster again, it had been a couple years. I picked up one and once again I wasn't too impressed. Then I tried a ruby one out, BOOM. Fell in love. It may not as fast as a super mag. but VOLUME and that deep clucking aaaaaaaaahhhhh!!! I am in heaven right now. They would have to be my ideal meat call. Get one, practice, and it will be your ideal call.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone heard of an Olt A-50 flute? First goose call ever had until finally wore it flat out at the beginning of last season!!! Couldnt find another dont know if they quit making them or no one stocks them. Went to a RNT Goozilla; Great Call, Easy to blow, Great sound and Very Well Priced! Practice, Practice, Practice!!!! Carry it around in your truck and go nuts. You may get some strange looks but who cares, they just dont understand and never will!!!


----------



## goose_slayer29 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think I would second the winglocks calls good calls good price easy to blow great customer service. I would stay away from the flute all together some day you will want to learn to use a short reed and you will have to completely unlearn everything you learned on the flute as the flute and short reed are COMPLETLY different.. good luck and dont think you can skate by without lots of practice good luck buy a good cd like shawn stahls Honker Talk.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i agree with wingedshooter7 the foiles meatgrinder is easy to learn and the instructional video sure does help alot with a few minutes practice everyday you will be able to blow it in no time at all.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

By far the easiest short reeds to learn and use that I've come across and actually used myself are the Winglock's ( I think the walnut and maple are a bit easier to run than the delrin, I've had all of them) and the Heartland Custom Calls X-Out.

I like the X-Out so much that I have a couple (one is right next to my computer as I write this) and I never hunt without one. Even when I have about $400 worth of high end acrylics on my lanyard, I always carry an X-Out.

BTW, do yourself a favor and get the instructional video Honker Talk, too...


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Goosebusters,

sounds like you found a FD that was tuned just for you! I'm glad you like it. I saw you said it wasn't as fast as your other calls, but if you bend the tip of the reed up just a little it will speed it up. However it will require a little more air to do your normal hail calls and comeback calls. The FD is one heck of a meat call isn't it. Chris really has something going here.

I can't believe the VOLUME that you get out of the call for what little air you put into it. Now I don't have to go blue in the face :eyeroll: when I try to call with one hand and flag at the same time.

I have 2 FD's right now, one tuned deep for the big birds, and one quite a bit lighter for the squeekers.

Can't wait til early season....


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm gonna leave mine just the way it is, the spit notes and moans are unbelievable. Yeah and now Chris is coming out with some all acrylics. He's found a new returning customer in me thats for sure.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> For those of us that want a good sounding call but don't have the time and or energy to practice a whole lot, what is a good call as far as ease of use and good sound.


How about a decoyer :beer: .


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

A flute is the easiest way to learn how to call. I have a DVD that Primos sells called "Mastering the Art" it teaches you how to do all the call of a goose with a flute and a short reid. It also treaches you duck call and snow and spekes. Its a good movie and i have learned alot from it.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

mallard said:


> How about a decoyer :beer: .


what exactly is a decoyer?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This is a Decoyer.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/profile ... ofile&u=19


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Give Bryan a call and have him set you up a field grade Heartland. You won't go wrong there. I picked up a field grade Flatliner II the other day in a weak moment, and it was set up perfectly for a beginner. The original plan for it was to set my brother up with a decent call, but decided that with a little tweaking, it could find a spot on my lanyard. Guess I will just have to get another for him.


----------

